# Not feeling so great



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

I try so hard to be positive about my situation, but this has been an extremely difficult week for me.
I have had zero contact with H since last Friday, Monday marked 4 months that we have been separated and tomorrow is our 5 year wedding anniversary. 

When my first ex & split up, it was right before our 5 year anniversary as well. I can't seem to make a marriage last for more than 5 years!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

oh man, I'm sorry! Don't say "I can't make..." because unless you are delusional, you aren't the only person in that marriage!

Anniversaries have to be rough. Mine is coming up in a couple of weeks and I'm not too excited about it at all


----------



## WomanScorned (May 8, 2011)

It takes TWO to make a marriage, so don't be so hard on you (((delinquentgirl))


----------



## lost_&_trying (Apr 4, 2011)

DG--I can empathize with you...I went through the anniversary day not too long ago. And have had NC w/ wife since april, separated since march. Been through every possible emotion since and can't do anything but focus on myself. I know what I'd wish we could be, but we can't b/c she won't. It does take two to get anywhere. Learn to release what was.

Stay positive and be proud that you've been able to maintain NC for a week. It's a small step for you toward yourself.


----------



## Thorn407 (Jun 22, 2011)

Girl, mine didn't last for six months and I made it. so if I can do it so can you.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

I have an anniversary coming up on the 25th of July. I ain't scurred though, I will just continue to do me...and try to not think about it ;o( It definitely takes two to make a thing go right (old song) We are on the right side of life because at least we tried. Feel Better.


----------

